# Western blue tongue pics



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

Lust took a couple of pics of last years babies so thought i would post a couple of pics.







and heres the gang.






cheers

Mike


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice pics there Mike. How many do you have and do you breed them?


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah they are last years,the female has those tell-tale bite marks on her shoulders again


----------



## zulu (Oct 10, 2005)

*re Western*

Very nice mike,they look to be in top shape too!


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah their balls havent dropped yet, otherwise there would be carnage, had to separate the ones out in the pit.


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Colin, see the orange in the top one, its had it since it was a baby so i hope it keeps it


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Westerns*

Hi Mike
Nice Westerns!
Ive had a few over the years & they are something special.
I love the Alice Springs form.
Good luck with the breeding!
Cheers,
Jason Lapins

Heres some of my babys last years.


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jason, yeah they are special, i have N.T ones as well as S.A ones,didnt know they went right up to Alice though, thought they stopped around Uluru.


----------



## Gilleni (Oct 11, 2005)

Isnt alice springs on the southern side of Uluru???


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 11, 2005)

no Alice springs is north of the rock


----------



## zulu (Oct 11, 2005)

*re Western*



pike1 said:


> Hey Colin, see the orange in the top one, its had it since it was a baby so i hope it keeps it


 Should keep the color pike if it has it at this stage,yeh your not wrong about carnage LOL one of my male alpines patrols his no fly zone (or walk zone)with the keenness of george W,harrassing and wooping the other poor bugger when he sniffs him out


----------



## calamityy (Oct 11, 2005)

:O beautiful!!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 11, 2005)

Geez they're nice blue tongues.my favourites i've seen pics of on here are still the olzulududes blothies 8)


----------



## zulu (Oct 11, 2005)

*re Western*

Thanks yungbrowndude,pike got some blotchies and there going great guns  He may have some pics.


----------

